# Deere 5310 MFWD seal leak



## tracehill (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi, My 2000 5310 with front wheel assist has developed a gear oil leak. It is the seal (outer) at the left front axle at the hub. Does anyone have some tips about replacing this seal. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## littlegreen950 (Apr 1, 2013)

I have a '87 JD950 MFWD with a similar issue. It fact that is why I joined the forum. Mine is the bottom seal at the steering knuckle right side of the tractor.

If you learn anything let me know and I'll do the same!

Thanks,


----------



## drmonsterbrain (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm a JD Master Tech. Both those repairs are relatively easy. The axle seal will require removal of the final drive. Just support axle, take wheel off, remove upper & lower caps at pivot point while using cherry picker to lift final drive. I use a lift eye one a lug stud. Pull final drive away from axle housing. Replace seal & reverse procedure. Use a large socket or driving disk to install seal. The upper & lower pivot points have a seal to hold grease. Follow the above proceedure for both seals.


----------

